# Battlefield Vietnam Patch 1.2 Download Problem



## slushy1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have downloaded and saved to disk the 1.2 Patch for BFV but when I run the patch, I get a "Severe" system error as follows: Setup couldn't find a Battlefield Vietnam Installation". I suppose the patch is trying to find the original installation to update but can't? I saved the patch to the same folder as the retail version of the game.

Running Windows XP


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm guessing it's trying to search the Add/Remove Program list or the registry but cannot find it. Is BFV listed?


----------



## slushy1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. You know I have continued to try and fix this and came across another thread regarding the same problem. The thread suggested that it is probably something wrong with the registry and suggested two ways to correct. 1. The thread gave instructions and code to correct in the registry but it seemed rather ominous to change, fearing a mistake could be made easiliy (and I couldn't even figure out how to get into the registry to change it even if I wanted to). My CD Key for the game was also "invalid" when trying to go online but I figured out how to change this easily enough in the registry only becasue there is a seoarate program that allows you to enter the correct CD Key in the file folder. So it looks like the problem is indeed with the registry.

The second option was to reinstall BFV which I attempted to do. I double clicked the Uninstall file in the BFV subfolder but got a few error messages regarding finding the files and could not uninstall the game. After trying it a couple times with no results, the uninstall file seemed to delete itself as I cannot even open the uninstall file anymore. Double clicking on uninstall now does nothing. 

So I can't uninstall the game (I believe there is another way to uninstall through the registry but again, changing the registry seems like it could cause more problems than fix).

I believe this is a registry problem but don;t know how to fix.

Any other help would be appreciated.


----------



## slushy1 (Apr 16, 2004)

And yes BFV is in the file folder and I can play the game offline. If you are asking if BFV is listed in the registry, I don't know how to check that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

when I mean listed I meant in the Add/Remove Programs section.

Sometimes reinstalling the game over the original location (ie where the game is located now) could solve the problem.


----------



## slushy1 (Apr 16, 2004)

No it isn't there.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Then somehow it has either been uninstalled already or something happened in the registry. You can delete the directory that holds the game files and reinstall it.


----------



## slushy1 (Apr 16, 2004)

That's it. Thanks. Now I need to figure out why I keep getting kicked from servers. I think I see an Xbox in my near future.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Why not a PS2?


----------



## slushy1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I have one of those already, and Halo 2 looks very tempting.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

True, but the controls may leave you frustrated


----------

